# what spider is this, its huge



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi there, im a gecko bod, so could do with some help with this beauty

What the hell is this monster that just ran over, my leg, boy did i jump:lol2:
coke bottle top for size reference.

























cheers
​


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

just looks like a very big house spider


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

hmmm not an expert but i am going to go with spider :lol2:
ind
xxx


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Rex_Grrrr said:


> just looks like a very big *house* spider


 you mean there could be a HOUSE spider in my house :eek4::eek4:
ind
xxx


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*bn*

Yep its a sub adalt house spider!:2thumb:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, good old fashioned house spider, I believe the scientific name is Tegenaria domestica, that looks like a mature male which are the ones you see most often dashing across the room looking for some lady lovin'


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just a nice House spider, the ones which run up your arm !!


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

daz30347 said:


> Just a nice House spider, the ones which run up your arm !!


 
I believe they like it under duvets aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

thought it was a locust out the corner of my eye.

I apologise to all the smart ar53s that i dont really know what a house spider looks like, my girlfriend normally gets to them first as she hates them and then their not to recognisable.:bash:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Its a male house spider, either Tegenaria giganta (sp?) or domestica.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I HATE these!!!! 

They are beautiful, but always have about 3 in my room and ALWAYS get bitten by them :O

I must be damn tasty!!!!. I sleep down stairs on the sofa for weeks if i see one in my room :|

Or get step dad to get it out for me lol!

Always about the size of a small cat aswell...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> I HATE these!!!!
> 
> They are beautiful, but always have about 3 in my room and ALWAYS get bitten by them :O
> 
> ...


I'm amazed at how you get bitten by one of these, what are you doing to the poor things? I've handled these things fearlessly for years and never been bitten....


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Always about the size of a small cat aswell...


wow you have goliaths in your room!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Gem said:


> I believe they like it under duvets aswell :2thumb:


 
haha i found one under my pillow one night, bet the neighbours thought i was being murdered in my bed with all the screaming :lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

That's just an average sized male House spider. You wait until you find a monster sized one :lol2:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

tombraider said:


> haha i found one under my pillow one night, bet the neighbours thought i was being murdered in my bed with all the screaming :lol2:


Awwww bless you! When I was younger I used to find them under mine all the time, could explain a few things actually *twitches* :whistling2:


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

Apparently you swollow on average 6 spiders a night in your sleep!!! just thought you might like to know, SLEEP WELL:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

jonnygti said:


> Apparently you swollow on average 6 spiders a night in your sleep!!! just thought you might like to know, SLEEP WELL:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I think 6 a night has been mixed with 6 a year here....

6 a night is pretty impressive going....


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

still 6 a year is enough to make you wanna wear a dust mask to bed


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Give it a cricket thats the same size as it, and see how violent that spider is! I had one of them a year or two ago and it knocked out a fully grown cricket and took nearly 2 dasys to eat it.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The Mrs found a cricket in the bed last night. She wasn't too impressed, especially as my step son had one in his room recently and got bitten all over.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

It's a yard spider,_*(Tegeneria agrestis)*_ . I caught one a few years ago and it laid eggs. Let it go with the egg sac in the end. They look bit like small wolf spiders, whether they are related to the house spiders as are the other 2 below._*

House Spider (Tegeneria domestica)
Cobweb Spider (Tegeneria gigantea)
Cardinal Spider (Tegeneria parientina)
Yard Spider (Tegeneria agrestis)*_


----------



## StuartLee (Jul 20, 2008)

Heres a beasty thats living in my shed, Its made a massive web and is quite a large spider.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> It's a yard spider,_*(Tegeneria agrestis)*_ . I caught one a few years ago and it laid eggs. Let it go with the egg sac in the end. They look bit like small wolf spiders, whether they are related to the house spiders as are the other 2 below._*
> 
> House Spider (Tegeneria domestica)
> Cobweb Spider (Tegeneria gigantea)
> ...


the T agrestis is also called the Hobo spider, i can assure you it is NOT one of these, these are reputed to have necrotic agents in the venom and the bites from this are often misidentified as Loxotheles bites.
Though there are well over 50 species, iirc something lie 100, as far as i no, its on the Agrestis that has any significance. The y ar often misidentified as the 'aggressive spider' people moften misinterpret the agrestis in the name, where as it US spider and are not in britain

Tegernaria sp are all very similair and pretty indestinguishable, your ONLY way to fully ID, would be to get it to a uni for proper micrscope id... which is pointless, lol


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> the T agrestis is also called the Hobo spider, i can assure you it is NOT one of these, these are reputed to have necrotic agents in the venom and the bites from this are often misidentified as Loxotheles bites.
> Though there are well over 50 species, iirc something lie 100, as far as i no, its on the Agrestis that has any significance. The y ar often misidentified as the 'aggressive spider' people moften misinterpret the agrestis in the name, where as it US spider and are not in britain
> 
> Tegernaria sp are all very similair and pretty indestinguishable, your ONLY way to fully ID, would be to get it to a uni for proper micrscope id... which is pointless, lol


If that's the case then one of my books on spiders has seriously mis named the yard spider (unless yard spider and the scientific name I found on website are both completely different species). either way it is a huge spider.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> the T agrestis is also called the Hobo spider, i can assure you it is NOT one of these, these are reputed to have necrotic agents in the venom and the bites from this are often misidentified as Loxotheles bites.
> Though there are well over 50 species, iirc something lie 100, as far as i no, its on the Agrestis that has any significance. The y ar often misidentified as the 'aggressive spider' people moften misinterpret the agrestis in the name, where as it US spider and are not in britain
> 
> Tegernaria sp are all very similair and pretty indestinguishable, your ONLY way to fully ID, would be to get it to a uni for proper micrscope id... which is pointless, lol


I agree - its very hard to distinguish Tegenaria apart. I usually just suggest the two most commonly found species, Giganta and domestica (as far as I know these are pretty common anyway).

I actualy read something interesting where they think thats its not the venom that is necrotic, but a bacteria that associates with the spider and lives on its chelicera. I can't remember the paper however...


----------



## stopstealingmyname (May 31, 2008)

ive got a gigantea in my shed to ,made a massive web across the corner with a funnel gets any escaped crickets :lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Rex_Grrrr said:


> just looks like a very big house spider



I agree but im no spider expert :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> I agree - its very hard to distinguish Tegenaria apart. I usually just suggest the two most commonly found species, Giganta and domestica (as far as I know these are pretty common anyway).
> 
> I actualy read something interesting where they think thats its not the venom that is necrotic, but a bacteria that associates with the spider and lives on its chelicera. I can't remember the paper however...


thats interesting, give me a pm if you remember the study:2thumb: where you read that, id definately be interested to read myself. Its quite likely as iv udnerstood that the potency of the venom hasnt been established, or even any necrotic agents though i have read a study into it and that confirmed necrotic agents, or atleast necrosis. 

Agrestis translates to 'of the field' so yard spider has probably derived from the _T agrestis_, but i would imagine its used for others too:devil:
_T agrestis_ is a smaller Tegenaria, certainly wouldnt be a hobo if it was considered big.

oh yeh, _T gigantea_ is actually a junior synonym of _T duellica (1875)_


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> oh yeh, _T gigantea_ is actually a junior synonym of _T duellica (1875)_


Ah I see....yet more confusing spider taxonomy...I wish they would hurry up and sort out the arachnids, its a shambles.


----------

